# Robustes, einfaches (outdoor?) Handy gesucht



## Autokiller677 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

da mein Motorolla C118 nicht mehr so das neueste ist, suche ich ein neues Handy. Da ich nicht unbedingt der supervorsichtige Typ bin sollte es auch das ein oder andere runterfallen Mal aushalten, ohne das das Display einen Riss bekommt.

Was ich brauche:

-gute Tastatur: bei dem C118 ist schon das Eingeben der Nummer ein Krampf, von SMS ganz zu schweigen.

-Telefonfunktion^^

-Sync Möglichkeit mit Outlook für Kalender+Kontakte, dementsprechend sollte auch ein Kalender an Board sein

-LAUT sollte es beim Klingeln sein

-Genug Speicher für viele Kontakte und Kalendereinträge, egal ob intern oder Möglichkeit zum Erweitern (vorzugsweise microSD)

-Gute und komfortabel zu bedienende Sync Software für den PC

Was ich nicht brauche (beklage mich natürlich nicht wenns dabei ist)

-Kamera
-Mp3Player
-Radio
-Spiele
-Email bzw. Internetkram allg, kommt eh nur eine Prepaidkarte rein
-alles was nicht unter haben muss steht

Was nicht sein darf: Touchscreen

Bisher hab ich das Samsung B2100 im Auge gehabt, allerdings bin ich davon weg seit ich mir mal probehalber die Samsung Software installiert hab: Die Software stürzt schon ab, bevor sie überhaupt komplett gestartet ist. 
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es an meinem PC liegt, indem Fall lasse ich mich gerne etwas besseren belehren.

Da mein Vater ein Nokia hat weiß ich, dass die Software a) funktioniert und b) auch noch ganz gut zu bedienen ist, allerdings hab ich bei Nokia noch nichts "Outdoor Handy" mäßiges gefunden, bzw. etwas was aussieht, als ob es auf mehrmals Runterfallen aushält.

Ja was muss ich sonst noch sagen..... Marke ist mir egal, Preis: so billig wie möglich, maximal jedoch 100€ (schade das die Sonims alle teurer sind), und zu guter letzt, kein Vertrag, kein Simlock, kein Branding da ich gerne meine alte Vodafone Karte weiterbenutzen würde.

Falls noch irgendwelche Infos fehlen fragt einfach.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Autokiller677


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2010)

@software: ist es denn die aktuellste Version? Treiber usw. bei dir alles aktuell? Windows auch? Vlt.mal Virenscanner testweise aus.

Wenn auch das nix bringt, musst Du das Samsung halt echt ausklammern.

Ansonsten: die aktuelleren Standardhandys kriegen nicht gleich Risse, nur weil die mal runterfallen. zB das Sony w350i ist mir sogar beim Radfahren auf Aspahlt gefallen. Klar: ein paar Schrammen. Aber Display und Funktionen alle noch o.k.

Noch sicherer wäre da natürlich ein Klapphandy.


----------



## boss3D (28. Februar 2010)

Meine Empfehlung: *Sony Ericcson W810i* ... 

Ich habe hier selbst eines mit Prepaid-Card gemeinsam mit meinem Samsung Omnia II in Verwendung. 

Zum "Fortgehen" nehem ich das Omnia II mit und zum _(dreckigen) _Arbeiten/Outdoor-Aktivitäten das W810i. Das SE hat sich bei mir als DAS Outdoor-Handy schlechthin bewiesen. Überlebt hat es u.a. Folgendes ():
- aus 1.5 m Höhe auf Granit
- aus ~ 1.2 m Höhe auf Asphalt
- in Bach gefallen (!)
- 5 kg Metallstange draufgefallen

^^ Trotz allem hat mein altehrwürdiges W810i nicht einen Kratzer und läuft wie am ersten Tag. Mittlerweile habe ich es sogar mit einer 4 GB Speichercard ausgestattet, da das Handy in erster Linie als mp3-Player herhalten darf und somit meine Musik draufpassen muss. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Februar 2010)

Das Sony sieht zwar ganz gut aus, liegt aber doch ca.25€ über meinem Budget und 100€ ist absolute Maximalgrenze.

Du hast doch mit dem Omnia II auch ein Samsung. Läuft diese New PC Studio Software bei dir problemlos? 
Ich wollte in den Osterferien bei mir eh das BS mal wieder neu aufsetzen, dann werd ichs da noch mal mit der Software probieren, und hoffen das es dann klappt, oder gibt es noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2010)

vlt. noch das hier: Sony Ericsson S500i mysterious green Handy: Amazon.de: Elektronik

also, ich hatte auch ein k810i und ein k770i, und wie gesagt ein w350i. Alle sind mir öfter mal hingeknallt, aber mehr als Schrammen am gehäuse gab es nie. Die Dinger "fallen" dann zwar auseinander, aber das sollen die ja grad UM Energie abzubauen (also Akkufach und Akku fällt raus). UNd das s500i hat AFAIK eh ne Plastikschicht über dem eigentlichen Display.


----------



## fuddles (28. Februar 2010)

Sorry aber das S500 hat *KEINE* Plastikschicht über dem Display. Das Display sitzt direkt offen auf dem Slider!!! ( wirkt vl. nur so aber es besteht nur aus einer Einheit )
Generell ist das Modell S500 viel zu empfindlich. Zieh das besser nicht in Betracht. 
Sony K Serien sind schon recht robust. Aber die Sync/Office/Kalender Funktionen lassen arg viel zu wünschen übrig.

*Ich empfehle einen günstigen Blackberry, die sind quasi unzerstörbar.*
Meinen alten Pearl 8110 konnte man quer durchs Zimmer schmeißen. Das macht dem gar nichts aus.
Mehrfach selbst vorsätzlich getestet, nachdem eine RIM Mitarbeiterin mir das mal mit ihrem Testgerät live vorgeführt hatte. Dachte erst die spinnt als die das Teil ohne Vorwarnung 10 Meter durch die Halle geschmissen hatte.
War kein Kratzer danach dran, geschweige den ein Defekt.
Als Modell empfehle ich dir den 8300 oder 8100 ( gibts schon unter 100€ gebraucht )
In Office/Kalendar/Sync Funktionen sind die Weltmeister.

Ansonsten schau dir mal ein paar E-Serie Geräte von Nokia an. Sind auch alle sehr gut in Office Funktionen und super robust. Zb. das E51 ( gebraucht auch unter 100€ )

Ansonsten liegst du mit 100€ viel zu niedrig für deine Ansprüche wen ndas ein Neugerät werden soll.



> kein Branding da ich gerne meine alte Vodafone Karte weiterbenutzen würde.


Warum kein Branding? Das stört deine Vodafone Karte nicht im geringsten wenn dasn o2 oder T-mobile Branding hat.

Nur Simlock stört etwas


----------



## Autokiller677 (28. Februar 2010)

Naja, 100€ zu niedrig... Wenn bei jedem 50€ Handy ne Kamera und ein MP3 Player und aller Schnickschak drin sind, sollte für 100 ein Kalender und Kontakt Sync drin sein. Muss ja nicht mit Kategorien und Farbkennzeichnungen oder sonstwas sein, hauptsache ich seh meine Termine.


----------



## fuddles (28. Februar 2010)

> hauptsache ich seh meine Termine.



Und das ist der Knackpunkt. Gute Kalender Funktion ist teuer. Das wird schließlich meistens im "Buisness Bereich" benötigt. Daher sind diese Geräte meist teurer als andere Technikwunder die vollgestopft sind mit Megapixeln, Megadisplays und was weiß ich noch alles.

Schau dir einfach mal den BB 8100 oder 8110 an. Sollte genau auf deine oben aufgeführten Wünsche passen. Wenn nicht haste dich falsch ausgedrückt  
Schließlich mache ich das beruflich.


----------



## midnight (1. März 2010)

Wenns unzerstörbar sein soll dann empfehle ich ein w890i - mit Metallgehäuse (= Syncen kann man das auch sehr einfach.

so far


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

Samsung B2100 scarlet-red Outdoor Handy: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Wie wärs denn damit?


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Samsung B2100 scarlet-red Outdoor Handy: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Wie wärs denn damit?


 Das ist egnau das, was er im Startposting selber genannt hat, aber wegen der Probleme mit der Samsung-Software auf seinem PC erstmal zurückgestellt hat


----------



## Necrobutcher (1. März 2010)

Ach Pardon den Textbrocken am Schluss hab ich wohl ausgelassen :x


----------



## boss3D (1. März 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Du hast doch mit dem Omnia II auch ein Samsung. Läuft diese New PC Studio Software bei dir problemlos?


Keine Ahnung, wie die läuft. Ich brauche keine PC-Software für meine Handys. Man kann die Daten ja auch ganz einfach wie auf einen USB-Stick übertragen und der braucht bekanntlich auch keine Software ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## fuddles (1. März 2010)

> Wenns unzerstörbar sein soll dann empfehle ich ein w890i - mit Metallgehäuse


Oje oje oje . Das Ding biege ich mit 2 Fingern durch. Das is extrem dünngewalztes Aluminium und hält nichts aus. Sowas kann man doch nicht als robustes Handy empfehlen, geschweige denn als "unzerstörbar".

Außerdem ist und bleibt Sony schlecht im Officebereich / Kalender 

Siehe Anhang zur "Unzerstörbarkeit" eines W890i^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. März 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie die läuft. Ich brauche keine PC-Software für meine Handys. Man kann die Daten ja auch ganz einfach wie auf einen USB-Stick übertragen und der braucht bekanntlich auch keine Software ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Ah ok.
Naja, ich will, wenn ich mir schon ein neues Handy kaufe, auch davon wegkommen meinen iPod imme zusätzlich zum Handy mitzuschleppen weil ich da einen Kalender drin hab.
Da es aber scheinbar unter 100€ im Office Bereich nicht so viel Auswahl gibt, werd ich die Software noch mal in Angriff nehmen und mich sonst nach gebrauchten Handys umsehen.


----------

